# PE exam October 2019 question



## majd (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am taking the PE Thermal and Fluid System in October this year and was wondering if you could help. I am studying using the MRME, so shall I focus only on Fluid related sections and topics? Or study all the other topics in the book as well , like Machine Design, Control systems, Dynamics and Vibrations, Probabilities and Statistics.... and other topics that are not listed in the NCEES Thermal Fluid and Systems exam specs pdf?

In other words, should expect questions on Machine Design for example in the thermal PE exam?


----------



## Dr. Barber (Jul 19, 2019)

You don’t need any of that. Haven’t you seen the official specs?

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/PE-Mech_Thermal-Apr-2017.pdf


----------



## majd (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you for the reply. I saw the specs but the fact that the MRME 13th edition hasn't been revised to the specs (i.e., each discipline got its own reference book) made me wonder.


----------



## robmcmichael (Jul 19, 2019)

I can say that the April 2019 exam had a significant amount of questions on thermodynamic cycles.


----------



## majd (Jul 19, 2019)

robmcmichael said:


> I can say that the April 2019 exam had a significant amount of questions on thermodynamic cycles.


That is great. So do you recommend not to  waste time studying/solving problems on the marked topics (see attached)?


----------



## robmcmichael (Jul 19, 2019)

I would spend time on Topic I - as it will be fundamental to the unit conversion questions, as well as the other "in-depth" questions.  Always good to refresh on the basics.

I can't say I specifically remember any questions on Topics VIII, X (Vibrations), or XI.  I would browse through it and work a problem or two on each to make sure you are familiar enough with the concepts.

 I vaguely remember seeing a question or two on VII, X (Dynamics) and IX.  Simple stuff like a drawing of a part with tolerances given and having to determine distances between holes or shorter problems about forces while moving weights up a hill, etc.  Just a problem on each really.  

I feel like for the most part, they really concentrated on the Thermal and Fluids stuff in the afternoon - definitely some economics/project management questions though.


----------



## majd (Jul 19, 2019)

robmcmichael said:


> I would spend time on Topic I - as it will be fundamental to the unit conversion questions, as well as the other "in-depth" questions.  Always good to refresh on the basics.
> 
> I can't say I specifically remember any questions on Topics VIII, X (Vibrations), or XI.  I would browse through it and work a problem or two on each to make sure you are familiar enough with the concepts.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the good information!


----------



## pse19622 (Aug 10, 2019)

majd said:


> Thank you for the reply. I saw the specs but the fact that the MRME 13th edition hasn't been revised to the specs (i.e., each discipline got its own reference book) made me wonder.


As far as I can tell, the MERM covers everything across all mechanical tests. What I did was parse out the sections relevant to the TFS exam per NCEES specs and have only focused on those. Also using Engineering Pro Guides study guide.


----------

